
Show HN: PushupMetrics, gamified personal fitness dashboard - ryanckulp
http://www.pushupmetrics.com
======
ryanckulp
hi friends,

this christmas i went to my parents' house in Atlanta (i live in san fran) and
built something in ~2 days that makes pushups even more fun:
[http://www.pushupmetrics.com](http://www.pushupmetrics.com)

you can sign up (100% free forever), log your daily pushups, and get fun
charts/graphs of your progress.

additional features:

1) add your cell # to get a daily SMS reminder (no spam!)

2) if you reply to SMS reminders with your pushup count, it will log for you
(no sign-in required)

3) create teams by visiting www.{{teamname}}.pushupmetrics.com/signup, and
track everyone's progress in one dash.

here's my coworking space in san francisco:

[http://www.galvanize.pushupmetrics.com/team](http://www.galvanize.pushupmetrics.com/team)

cheers!

------
chowes
Nice! Having just started
[http://hundredpushups.com/](http://hundredpushups.com/) again, I'd love to be
able to have this app tell me what my next sets are.

